# Water and Steam Coming Out of Group Head



## BillyMays14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi there,

I've owned my Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 for a few months now. Recently, it's started having a problem with water leaking from the group head. My normal routine is as follows:

1. Turn on the machine, let it warm up for 20-30 minutes.

2. Pre heat the portafilter by running some water through it.

3. Pull my shot, turn on the steam.

4. Steam milk.

Lately, my group head has been leaking water and steam in between steps 3 and 4. There is a stream of water droplets coming out and steam is flushing out after. The steam switch is on but the coffee switch is off and the steam knob is closed. I'm also noticing that my pucks are no longer dry and they are quite wet and soupy. I am using the stock unpressurized double basket. I've backflushed with Cafiza and also cleaned the shower screen and holder. I've also descaled. Is there anything I'm missing or does this look like this should be sent in for warranty? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi. Try another descaling cycle and do the solenoid agitation thing shown in the vid below. Can't promise anything but it may help.

While you're here, pop over to the new members section and say hello. Loads of cool stuff to learn here so worth introducing yourself and hanging around for a bit.


----------



## BillyMays14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks a lot for getting back to me. Turns out it was the solenoid. Luckily it is still under warranty so I sent it in to get fixed. I'll check out the new members section as well.


----------

